# Can I get a Capital Gains CG1 Form for 2020 year?



## SPC100 (14 Nov 2020)

I am doing a CG payment, and I would like to submit my form at the same time.

I only see a form for the 2019 year online.

I am tempted to use the 2019 form, and replace the year eveywhere! But that is probably not a good idea!


----------



## jpd (14 Nov 2020)

I don't think you can file a return for 2020 until Jan 1st 2021 at earliest


----------



## SPC100 (14 Nov 2020)

I'm not selling anything else!


----------



## Whacko (23 Nov 2020)

Can you pay Capital Gains Tax online on  ros, same as self assessed tax? I have completed form 11 for 2019 and paid online. I cannot see how to pay 2020 CGT online. Any help appreciated


----------



## jhegarty (24 Nov 2020)

It's on the main page.  Submit a Payment -> Tax Payment/Declaration -> Capital Gains Tax


----------



## Whacko (24 Nov 2020)

Thanks, don’t know how I missed that!


----------



## money_man (11 Jan 2021)

SPC100 said:


> I am doing a CG payment, and I would like to submit my form at the same time.
> 
> I only see a form for the 2019 year online.
> 
> I am tempted to use the 2019 form, and replace the year eveywhere! But that is probably not a good idea!



I'm late to this one, I found this thread on a Google search looking for the same thing.

Just wanted to say that last year that's exactly what I did, I downloaded the 2018 CG1 Form, crossed out 2018 and wrote 2019 and posted it in. It was accepted without issue and I received confirmation about a month later by letter to say everything was accepted


----------



## torblednam (11 Jan 2021)

money_man said:


> I'm late to this one, I found this thread on a Google search looking for the same thing.
> 
> Just wanted to say that last year that's exactly what I did, I downloaded the 2018 CG1 Form, crossed out 2018 and wrote 2019 and posted it in. It was accepted without issue and I received confirmation about a month later by letter to say everything was accepted



Did you get a CGT Notice of Assessment?


----------



## SPC100 (11 Jan 2021)

Maybe I will try that next time. It's a pain as now I have to context switch and get all the numbers and fill them in. It will take more time rather than doing it in one shot.

Money man, when did you submit for 2019 using the 2018 form?


----------



## SPC100 (17 Jan 2021)

I tried looking today for the 2020 form CG1, and I still can't see one!


----------



## nest egg (17 Jan 2021)

I had a look too, no joy


----------



## SPC100 (17 Jan 2021)

I'm going to use the 2019 one and some graffiti


----------



## SPC100 (17 Jan 2021)

I decided to make my own.

I downloaded the 2019 one, and a trial pdf editor and used search and replace to change 2019 into 2020. I updated the title, and form version also, so it would be clear that the form was edited. I have side by side checked it against the 2019 one and it looks good to me.

FWIW, The metadata on the 2019 one, implies it was only created on March-24th 2020!

Here is my version of the 2020 Form!


----------



## ricta (26 Jan 2021)

My experience in the past is that the form becomes available to download around the end of March each year, probably no rush to make it available since it does not have to be filed until the end of October.


----------



## SPC100 (7 Feb 2021)

It worked. I sent my return using my 'vandalised' form above, and revenue accepted and issued confirmation that it was for year 2020.

Revenue site still has the 2019 form on it.


----------



## Farotz (12 Feb 2021)

SPC100 said:


> It worked. I sent my return using my 'vandalised' form above, and revenue accepted and issued confirmation that it was for year 2020.
> 
> Revenue site still has the 2019 form on it.


Hi, last year I submitted for the first time my CG1 form, but I didn't receive any confirmation/reply, is that normal ?
I sent it in hard copy to the postal address of what - according to the search facility on Revenue.ie - is my Revenue Office, which strangely is in Cork while I reside in Dublin.
Did you also send it in hard copy to your Revenue Office ?
Or could it be send it as an attachment through the Enquiries facility in MyAccount ?


----------



## SPC100 (12 Feb 2021)

I posted mine, and got postal reply. I don't know what is normal.

You could send a myenquiry to confirm that received it?


----------



## relax carry on (12 Feb 2021)

Farotz said:


> Hi, last year I submitted for the first time my CG1 form, but I didn't receive any confirmation/reply, is that normal ?
> I sent it in hard copy to the postal address of what - according to the search facility on Revenue.ie - is my Revenue Office, which strangely is in Cork while I reside in Dublin.
> Did you also send it in hard copy to your Revenue Office ?
> Or could it be send it as an attachment through the Enquiries facility in MyAccount ?



You should have received something when it was processed. If you signed up for e notifications then it's in your Revenue my account. You can log in and check. The easiest way to deal with it is to scan a copy of the return and send it as an attachment via MyEnquiries.

Note, where you live has nothing to do with where your Revenue affairs are dealt with.


----------



## Farotz (3 Mar 2021)

relax carry on said:


> You should have received something when it was processed. If you signed up for e notifications then it's in your Revenue my account. You can log in and check. The easiest way to deal with it is to scan a copy of the return and send it as an attachment via MyEnquiries.
> 
> Note, where you live has nothing to do with where your Revenue affairs are dealt with.


Hi, thanks for the replies.
The Revenue said that they had received it, but for some reason it never got processed.
Now it's been processed, and 10 days ago I received the notification of assessment showing my half of the losses to carry forward (my wife and I are jointly assessed and jointly own a Degiro account).
However, we didn't receive another notification for my wife.
I called them again and they said that they would send it over, but what I have received this morning is an amended notification again addresses to me (not to my wife) where they have lumped to together my half and my wife's half of the losses to carry forward.
I wonder if that is ok or they messed up?


----------



## jpd (3 Mar 2021)

That depends on how you are taxed - as a married couple, you have three choices - see here for details https://www.revenue.ie/en/life-even...us/marriage-and-civil-partnerships/index.aspx

This will affect how messages are sent out

Joint assessment
Separate assessment
Separate treatment


----------

